# Mystery tool



## harryd (9 Jan 2017)

This is a holder for a man-made sharpening stone, 15cm x 5cm. The angle of the stone is adjustable, from about 14° to around 40° from the vertical. There is provision for fixing it to a base, which suggests that it is part of a larger piece of equipment. The stone is demountable, held in place by two grub screws. It is slightly dished about one third of the way along its length.
I can find no trace of the manufacturer, ‘Hingley’.
Can the Forum’s collective wisdom suggest what it might be?


----------



## bugbear (9 Jan 2017)

What happens when you moved the large knurled handle?

BugBear


----------



## sunnybob (9 Jan 2017)

https://www.google.com.cy/url?sa=i&rct= ... 0442609206


flip the postcard


----------



## harryd (9 Jan 2017)

The large knurled handle adjusts the angle at which the stone is presented. The smaller handle, with tommy bar, locks the angle.


----------



## harryd (9 Jan 2017)

The post card gives an important clue. Still looking for more info about Hingley - they appear to be defunct, though it looks very much as if they are the right company, but I'm sure I'll turn up something.
Brilliant postcard find, though...
Thank you.


----------

